
NASA inspector says agency wasted $80M on an inferior spacesuit - 8ytecoder
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/04/nasas-spacesuit-program-is-something-of-a-hot-mess/
======
bediger4000
About 1 year budget for the NSA. Hmm.

